# Manteo Beach Resort timeshare conversion



## Tahiya (Sep 29, 2018)

We stayed at Manteo Beach Resort in early September and I had a discussion with a long-term owner while in the gift shop.  She said that the resort is taking the timeshares over next year and owners will no longer have a timeshare there.  The front desk agreed that the timeshares will be converted to rentals.  I don't know the legalities of exactly how that can happen, but it's bad news for those of us who liked staying at Manteo Beach Resort as a timeshare exchange.

We first stayed at Manteo Beach Resort two years ago, and loved it.  This time, the carpet and furniture were dirty.  I wonder if that's because the timeshares are going away?


----------

